# Whhooooo!!!



## littlefrog (Jun 14, 2006)

My $750,000 grant proposal is out the door, three whole hours early. And even better, it actually sounds like science! 

Now to get caught up on the rest of my life.


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey congrats Rob :clap: . What was the proposal for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 14, 2006)

Fancy molecular biology stuff... How technical do you want?

It is effectively a platform for seeing how proteins bind to DNA. That is pretty easy, but we are scaling it up so you can look at how a protein might bind to thousands of bits of DNA all at the same time. It is a technology called ChIP (Chromatin ImmunoPrecipitation) on CHIP (microarray). 

Groups are already doing it in biomedical research (within the last couple years), but nobody has tried to develop a chip for farm animals (we use moo-cows).


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2006)

Nothing to technical. I get all stupified with words past 3 syllabels. lol A brief in a nutshell about "Fancy molecular biology stuff" is good enough for me oke:. 

But, yeah I hope all goes well with the proposal.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 14, 2006)

did you allocate a portion of that money for "happy hour"?


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2006)

Sweet! 
Nicely done there Rob, hope you get the cash (and I'm with Jason!)
Hopefully you will have a little time to relax now.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, that went right over my head. You would have targeted my level by saying the grant was for "shooting cows with lasers".

Heh, shooting cows with lasers. That's funny.  

(Please don't shatter my dreams by telling me you are not, in fact, going to be shooting cows with lasers.)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, Rob. Now you can relax a little...


----------



## Dee (Jun 14, 2006)

Way to go Rob!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 14, 2006)

:fight: <--That's Rob getting ready to go to town on some cows...


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2006)

Lol!!


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas! *grin* Gives me my next grant application: "Effects of coherent light radiation on bovines". 

Might be something in there from the beef lobby. Maybe it is a more efficient (or tasty) way to prepare a meal?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 15, 2006)

Only if you can find a way to make a BBQ flavored laser. I think we may be onto something here.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats Rob...hope it won't take too much of your _Orchid Time_


----------

